# Penal Legions



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Somethings that was buzzing in my head right after reading toffster's poems... 
Well, here goes... 

*“For the Emperor” they say
And would remind us day by day
“For every war that we enter” they'd also proclaim
Is an opportunity to expunge our shame

Guilty by the smallest treachery
Whipped for the act of heresy
No excuses, no mercy
Forgiveness, is but a memory

Civilians, war heroes, no exceptions
Grab a las! And take up positions!
For this is the life in the Penal Legions
A life, full of endless retribution*​


----------



## the_unchanged (Nov 17, 2009)

*Awesome!*

Dude this is seriously great!

Are you going to be doing a story based on this? This would be an awesome chant for a penal legion and I'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## two lls (Nov 25, 2009)

This is very 40k. Could be from the Penal Leigon 'uplifting Primer' !!!


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry to say but no... Until I finish writing the trilogy of Warhammer 60,000... I won't be writing any other fluffs... But short poetry such as this, is an exception... 

I just don't want to get distracted... Mainly because my story has already five subplots... So that's like writing five stories and merging them coherently, so to speak...

But you gave me an idea...And _maybe_ I'll include a Penal Legion in my current story(which is still in the process of being rewritten...) 

So thanks for the REP mate and I can't wait for the next installment of Seven Shades...

Cheers!...


----------



## waltzmelancholy_07 (Sep 30, 2008)

@two lls: 'uplifting Primer'? What's that?.... Just curious....


----------



## greywulf (Dec 21, 2009)

great stuff there, dude.
Nice to read something beautiful based on the grimdark we all love!

Cant rep u damn it?!?!?!


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

god it's been a hell of a long time since I've been in the fiction forum......waltz some very nice poetry, very nice...so good I'm having the urge to write a penal legion fic, well prehaps some other time


----------

